# patterns by julia mueller K (free)



## bevcustom (Feb 14, 2012)

She is no longer selling her patterns (mostly gloves), they are all free downloads on ravelry. This is the first listed you can go to her dropdown for the rest:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arkema


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice patterns. Too bad the VAT has hurt her little business.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I down loaded her beautiful work 2 or 3 weeks ago,it's a crying shame that the vat has ended her designing. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What lovely gloves. For shame with the VAT.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

what lovely designs! too bad!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful patterns! Too bad she has to close her business -- she is a great designer. I purchased one of her patterns last year. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chimera-3
I have the yarn chosen but haven't made them yet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That is a shame about the VAT. Seems like it will drive small businesses out. Thanks for the link. I don't make gloves, ok only fingerless, but those socks are gorgeous. I have made a few pair and swear I won't make more and then a pattern like that shows up!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I know I am going to regret this but what is VAT?


----------



## agmelton (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting. I really want to try. Have never knit gloves before....are they as hard as they look?


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

guen12 said:


> I know I am going to regret this but what is VAT?


Me too!


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

VAT is value added tax. It was introduced by an ex prime minister of the UK. It is added (20%) to goods deemed "luxury" although it applies to more that we deem "luxury" ie utilities and sanitary products


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

It means value added tax and was introduced in the UK back in the 70's by a now deceased prime minister. It was added to goods classed as "luxury" though it is added to goods we deem necessary such as gas and electricity! It was originally 17.5% but is now 20%


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

guen12 said:


> I know I am going to regret this but what is VAT?


It means Value added tax, which was a tax levied in the UK in 2010 ( this is what it said on line). I am not sure how that in itself forced her out of business. I would think, like all extra expenses for the retailer, it eventually is paid by the comsumer. She also said her new job didn't give her enough time to work on designing and knitting, which would probably be the bigger issue for her. I hate speculating on her reasoning; Nice that she is offering her patterns for free.
Maybe she will pick up her knitting again when she is less over-whelmed.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info. A lesson learned for this day. It never ceases to amaze me all the areas "the people in power" can come up with to create an income for themselves and hopefully for the country involved in this system. Not a political statement just an outsider looking in.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

VAT (England), BTW (Belgium), IVA (Italy) it is all the same: a tax add-on on everything you sell... be it goods or services.
The percentage can differ in any country and on what it is calculated, going from 6 to 35%.

Her problem is probably that the accounting will become too difficult as the idea is that only the end consumer pays the final VAT and the others can recuperate it through the VAT declaration. 
So you would pay the VAT on the yarn first which you can claim back but you have to add the VAT to your selling price.

Probably involves an (expensive) accountant to have it all done so nothing would be left of profits in the end, but it keeps the tax man happy...


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Nice patterns. Thanks for the link. It's is sad for those designers.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you so much for the Arkema glove link. I have downloaded it. However, I can't get any of her other patterns to download. Don't know if its me or what. I think its a shame she's having to give her business up.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. There are some beautiful gloves and mittens there. What a pity about the VAT. It is the same as GST here in Australia. GST stands for Goods and Services Tax.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

I guess most countries know and add such a sort of tax, unfortunately...


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

MariElyn said:


> Me too!


Also "Me Too " !! :?: :?:


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

Nannylez said:


> It means value added tax and was introduced in the UK back in the 70's by a now deceased prime minister.
> Edward Heath


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a shame about the VAT. Seems like it will drive small businesses out. Thanks for the link. I don't make gloves, ok only fingerless, but those socks are gorgeous. I have made a few pair and swear I won't make more and then a pattern like that shows up!


I agree. i got a few of the the patterns - the socks, the cowl and a glove. - I plan to make them into mitts by only knitting up to the fingers.


----------

